# Sheet load of smoked Salmon jerky



## cmayna (Oct 26, 2013)

Baking sheet that is.......

Since I brought home over 40# of king Salmon on Tuesday and then yesterday the wife and I brought home another 4 more fish, I felt it was time to make some more Salmon Jerky  to help make room in the freezer for the newly acquired victims.  This time though I decided to set aside a few pieces to do a sample tasting party during our next fishing trip, this coming Friday,  outside the Golden Gate bridge,.

I coated (brushed) a few pieces with a heated, liquidified brown  sugar bath and then a few more with a maple syrup glaze.  Think I'll let Capt Jim and deck hand Christian help judge the samples. The two small white plates on top hold the special samples.

I must say the basic big batch is so damn good, why change it?    Cause I love experimenting......








Process:
*Brine for 3 hours 
*Dry for 2 hours
*Smoke with Apple & Alder for 2 hours
*Dehydrate for 5 hours


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sure looking good there cmayna.  You are fortunate to have access to so much fish.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2013)

Tasty!!!! You two sure have put a dent in the quota!!!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 27, 2013)

Case,

If only you lived closer, I'd be feeding you big time.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

That's WILD!!!! So incredible to see, and even more amazing is how much fish you bring in!!! What incredible access!!!! That's terrific!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dtsobel (Dec 23, 2013)

That looks mouthwatering great!

What is the recipe you use.  I am looking for salmon jerky recipes!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2013)

I use the same dry brine recipe as I do with my Salmon filets and nuggets,using 1/4 (salt/brown sugar) ratio with fresh minced garlic.  Brine for 4 hours, rinse and room dry for 2 hours.  Smoke using Apple and Alder for 2 hours.  Dehydrate for 5+ hours.

Craig


----------



## fished (Dec 24, 2013)

that looks outstanding!  How well do you think that would work with store bought salmon?  I can't get fresh salmon in Texas.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2013)

I think it would work very well with store bought, but would be concerned with farm raised salmon which to me seems more fattier that wild caught salmon.


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 24, 2013)

Craig, that always looks very very good!    Maybe try chopping it up before you dehydrate it and add to whipped cream cheese and spread on beagles.  I love the lox flavored cream cheese and just can't get it anymore.

If we were only in CA again!!!

Mel


----------



## cmayna (Jan 2, 2014)

Mel,

I would not want to chop it any smaller than what it is, which for jerky sizing is already a little on the small size.


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry,  _meant you should chop it up after.  _

_OOOOPS._

_Mel_


----------

